

Smart Clothes Dryers Could Reduce Electricity Demand - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/09/smart-grid-whirlpool-clothes-dryers-smart-appliances-energy-electricity.php

======
AndrewJ
Electric dryers, even the high efficiency ones that are out SUCK up power. My
'rents got one recently and their power bill shot through the roof.

I wasn't surprised to see that they use so much power overall on that chart :)

